# Carpro reload spray ????



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Any comments with this sealant?
I like the sound of it! Can be used on rubber, glass and plastics and used on a wet or dry car. Also like the fact it's a spray and supplied in small bottles. 
Any negatives??
Cheers Gonz.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

No negatives from me matey, i love the stuff. Been through 2 bottles - adds a lovely sheen to the paintwork and keeps protection topped up. I use it as a QD after washing, you hardly need any, very light spritz per panel, buff it off and you're done.

Smells great too!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

What's durability like with this?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My number 1 product mate and have been singing its praizes on here for quite a while. Its like a Detailer to use, can be used on a wet or dry car but best effect is on a dry car. You can water it down to make a Detailer version for quick top ups to save product. It can be used on glass, plastic, chrome, alloys etc and even works on the Windscreen but only give a short amount of durbility once the wipers get going. I use it on my car and Caravan and last year saw Reload shrug off Tree Sap on the car and caravan as water washed it off, even a rain storm washed the sap off. The looks it give to your paintwork are very impressive and looks the biz on black. It also helps to keep the car clean as dust etc doesnt stick and water just runs off the car in the rain or washing. I keep buying new products to try but I always keep coming back to Reload, there is no other product like it as far as I know and for the price its a bargain.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

organisys said:


> What's durability like with this?


I would say 1 coat is about 4 months but I cant confirm this as I apply a coat quite often as its so easy to use and love the looks it leaves behind


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> My number 1 product mate and have been singing its praizes on here for quite a while. Its like a Detailer to use, can be used on a wet or dry car but best effect is on a dry car. You can water it down to make a Detailer version for quick top ups to save product. It can be used on glass, plastic, chrome, alloys etc and even works on the Windscreen but only give a short amount of durbility once the wipers get going. I use it on my car and Caravan and last year saw Reload shrug off Tree Sap on the car and caravan as water washed it off, even a rain storm washed the sap off. The looks it give to your paintwork are very impressive and looks the biz on black. It also helps to keep the car clean as dust etc doesnt stick and water just runs off the car in the rain or washing. I keep buying new products to try but I always keep coming back to Reload, there is no other product like it as far as I know and for the price its a bargain.


With a reveiw like that then I`m won over, I`m having some next time I order some goodies.

Yet another product I didn`t know I wanted. Thanks


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

All good words from me on reload.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have often wonderd if Carpro has thought of improving Reload, I dont know how they cold like but it would make a awsome product unbeatable.
I will be in touch Avi for my commission lol


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> I have often wonderd if Carpro has thought of improving Reload, I dont know how they cold like but it would make a awsome product unbeatable.
> I will be in touch Avi for my commission lol


LOL, you got it mate...
Reload wont be improved more than it is now... 
but in the future we plan Reload shampoo.... !!!! watch this space...:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My order is ready for the new Reload Shampoo Avi :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

What about improved fog fight?  I like it so far, but better durability would be nice:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> LOL, you got it mate...
> Reload wont be improved more than it is now...
> but in the future we plan Reload shampoo.... !!!! watch this space...:thumb:


Is it similar than Nanolex Washcoat`?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

ph0 said:


> What about improved fog fight?  I like it so far, but better durability would be nice:thumb:


fog fight will be improved too for this coming winter



sm81 said:


> Is it similar than Nanolex Washcoat`?


not familiar with Nanolex product.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Same as all the previous comments tbh- great product, very very easy to apply and the beading is great!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

After cleaning a car today that has been wearing reload as a stand alone LSP for just over 3 months I can happily say it will take some beating. Beading has dropped slightly but water behaviour is still working strong like a true sealant so great sheeting still after 3 months in. Nice and simple product to use.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ph0 said:


> What about improved fog fight?  I like it so far, but better durability would be nice:thumb:


I personally have not spoke to Avi about this and I might be totally wrong here. But he may actually have such a product at hand. First opportunity I have in the next few days I will run this by him and get some further information. Which hopefully can answer your question, about Fog Fight.



sm81 said:


> Is it similar than Nanolex Washcoat`?


With regards to the comparison between the new reload shampoo and nanolex revitalizing shampoo. There will be certain similarities as in they will both leave residual residue on the cars surface, after rinsing. This is the protective element. But this residue will be different due to different companies using different ingredients within their product. So in the main similar but very different in ingredients.
HTH
Gordon


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you need a tester for Reload Shampoo I will gladly sacrifice my car for the purpose of OCD an DW


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

caledonia said:


> So in the main similar but very different in ingredients.
> HTH
> Gordon


Of course. Thanks for reply


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A few of you have used the phrase "stand alone lsp" does that mean you thought it would need a wax over the top or a liqued selant underneath for maximum protection?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I only used Reload all of last winter with no problems. This is what is so good with Reload, use it as a dedicated stand alone Sealent or on top of wax or other type of Sealent.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But I doubt that it will last top of wax many months?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This is one of the things whay it was made and it does work, look back at the launch info


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I only used Reload all of last winter with no problems. This is what is so good with Reload, use it as a dedicated stand alone Sealent or on top of wax or other type of Sealent.


Andy that's intresting did no know you could use ontop of wax i have vantage on the mini may give it a blast


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Reload adds a great Nano effect topping which repels muck and water aswell is giving a top shine ( for me anyway ) Sealent style shine


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But how long it last when using it middle of winter.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It lasted me all winter mate and it was the only product that was on the car aswell. I myself like to do a quick top up every other wash because I enjoy looking after my car but as already said with the photo's they got 3/4 months easy. The other advantage is you can coat your trim, glass and alloys aswell


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

3-4months in bare paint but if using it top of sealant/wax. Maybe 1 month?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

No mate longer, read the spec for it through the Traders and Carpro themselves as I am telling you my findings and others have said there findings so reading the sales info is your next stage mate


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Really? Have you tried?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have tried it on all sorts and about to try it on top of Opti-Seal, this should be interesting


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> My number 1 product mate and have been singing its praizes on here for quite a while. Its like a Detailer to use, can be used on a wet or dry car but best effect is on a dry car. You can water it down to make a Detailer version for quick top ups to save product. It can be used on glass, plastic, chrome, alloys etc and even works on the Windscreen but only give a short amount of durbility once the wipers get going. I use it on my car and Caravan and last year saw Reload shrug off Tree Sap on the car and caravan as water washed it off, even a rain storm washed the sap off. The looks it give to your paintwork are very impressive and looks the biz on black. It also helps to keep the car clean as dust etc doesnt stick and water just runs off the car in the rain or washing. I keep buying new products to try but I always keep coming back to Reload, there is no other product like it as far as I know and for the price its a bargain.


Which sealants have you used it on top of? I've only topped JW PS/AJT and KAIO with it. Thought that an acrylic sealant would be best compatibility with the Reload. Not sure why I thought that. I think that I didn't want to use a super slick sealant like PL or BFWD, etc underneath


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Reload on Sealents have been
Gtecg C2, Menzerna Powerlock, FinishKare hi TEMP, Autobrite Nano and Autobrite Seal & Protect, and today I have put it over Optimum Opti-Seal and will see how it does but already like the look and feel.
Reload on Wax has been
Collys 415, 845, and 915 and also used Reload on top of Wet Glaze 2.
All the above have worked fine with Reload but I do prefur using it on its own or on top of other Sealents as it gives me the look I like


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It gets a huge thumbs up from me too. Love it on my Golf!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It gets a huge thumbs up from me too. Love it on my Golf!


What kind of durability you have archieved? What is your LSP when you use it?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Russ: Can you tell more about using Reload top of Hard Body? How long it sheeting properties works? (I have notice that HB doesn't sheet so well)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like reload is getting a good revival this time of year for ease of application etc especially for winter.

Never seen a bad post about reload and if there is a shampoo now to boost it even more then great stuff.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I use it on my glass shower cubicle. No more hard water streaks or soap residue, it just beads and rolls off.

Oh an I use it on the car too


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Used this yesterday on my daily. Picked this to top up C1.5 as it can be used on a damp car. (C1.5 says a dry car) and drying outside is near on impossible at this time of year, especially as the dew point had long passed!

Verdict : Very easy to use, spray on, spread, wipe off. Very nice matt look on plastics and rubbers. 

This morning the reload was doing everything in it's power to shrug off the nights rain. More sheeting than beading as such and a nice crisp, clean sharp look to the silver paint.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

organisys said:


> Used this yesterday on my daily. Picked this to top up C1.5 as it can be used on a damp car. (C1.5 says a dry car) and drying outside is near on impossible at this time of year, especially as the dew point had long passed!
> 
> Verdict : Very easy to use, spray on, spread, wipe off. Very nice matt look on plastics and rubbers.
> 
> This morning the reload was doing everything in it's power to shrug off the nights rain. More sheeting than beading as such and a nice crisp, clean sharp look to the silver paint.


It is nice on silver metallic cars.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Can it be used neat with red car without streaking or do I dilute it?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Can it be used neat with red car without streaking or do I dilute it?


You can use it as a stand alone sealent. I would use it undiluted, it shouldn't streak.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a big fan of it too. Considering how little you need, the amount you get actually works out very good value IMO. Application couldn't really get any easier either. An excellent product and one I'll keep buying.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

I have been using reload over wax and it keeps the daily driver pretty darn clean.It's one reason I went back to using waxes It minimizes spotting and finger marks.We will see more hybrid carnauba/glass sealents combo's in the future:speechles


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Been using it on two cars. One over a waxed car and the other over naked polished wet sanded and polished paint. 
The finish over the naked car is much better, much sharper reflection.
Last coat applied in September still sheeting well. Two coats applied today which will get Rod the BMW through the winter.
Applied SwissVax Shield to the wifes car today as well so will see in late Feburary which is still protecting.
My money is on Relaod all the way. Wax is so like last century wonder why we keep using it!!

None of these cars will see any extra protection or extra washing over the winter so be interesting.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I've heard nothing but positive comments about this. Might have to try it.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

ImDesigner said:


> I've heard nothing but positive comments about this. Might have to try it.


Might?? I'm sure you can do better than that!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Dift said:


> Might?? I'm sure you can do better than that!


Oh, go on then.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

ImDesigner said:


> Oh, go on then.


:lol:

You won't regret it.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

When applying Reload, what type of cloth does everyone use? A normal short pile MF or a more plush one like when using a QD?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I use a short pile one


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Lorenzo said:


> I use a short pile one


Short one here too. Have a little tub of ipa/apc ready to dunk your MF into once you've finished with it to clean off the reload.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the look of a good Nuba but hate the dust it attracts and fingerprints etc. So, I decided to experiment with Reload in different combinations, one each month:

1. Over naked paint wiped down with IPA/Eraser
2. Over a polish like Auto Glym Super Resin Polish
3. Over a traditional sealant like DG 105
4. Under a Sealant
5. Over a Wax
6. Under a wax

Will start a new review thread as I go along.


----------



## Wallie (Feb 16, 2012)

supernaut said:


> I love the look of a good Nuba but hate the dust it attracts and fingerprints etc. So, I decided to experiment with Reload in different combinations, one each month:
> 
> 1. Over naked paint wiped down with IPA/Eraser
> 2. Over a polish like Auto Glym Super Resin Polish
> ...


Thanks ! Very interesting experiments. 
I use Reload over PolishAngel Cosmic.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Mines arrived this mornign will give it a try weather permitting this weekend, look forward to it hearing great things


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I've decided the protection on mine is running out and needs topping up.

That's around just under 4 months protection for 50ml of reload


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I reload my cquartz after every wash!

a bit excessive ?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

bigup said:


> I reload my cquartz after every wash!
> 
> a bit excessive ?


Not really... I bet it looks epic!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

2 layers of Reload on my friends brand new Ford F-150, just off the dealer lot, lasted from Feb 2012 until about December 2012. He only washed the truck about 4-5 times and never used QD or topped with any spray wax. It had tight little beads right up through November then died right off after the roads had been salted for some wintery weather we had here in North Carolina. We couldn't believe it was lasting that long. It was supposed to be a temporary LSP until we could give a good jewelling and apply one of the glass coatings, but after a while we just wanted to see how long it would go and it kept going.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Got my bottle of reload yesterday looking forward to trying it. Will it strip the fillers from SRP? Thinking of using it over that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

jamieblackford said:


> Got my bottle of reload yesterday looking forward to trying it. Will it strip the fillers from SRP? Thinking of using it over that.


No it won't. I applied reload over SRP two weeks ago and the water repulsion is phenomenal. I do suspect that it won't last as long as if applied to bare paint but that's hardly a problem. After having used a few other traditional waxes and sealants, I am really impressed by Reload's ability to stay clean. It obviously can't repel dust but my washing frequency has gone down as I can simply dust off. Water simply refuses to stay on surface and sheets off. I'd say go for it over SRP. Reload may change everything you know about sealants and waxes.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a few bottles of reload. I regularly apply it to my wheels after washing as they are wearing Cquartz UK.
The paintwork is currently wearing several layers of recently applied Z2. Has anyone tried Reload over Zaino?
Only ask as I don't want to compromise durability having just applied the Zaino also from reading this thread it appears to work over just about anything


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Just ordered mine and will be using it next week...do you guys advise using this between correction and waxing or as the wax after correction?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Either or.

I use if all the time. Nearly at the end of this current bottle so wondering wether to stick or twist.

I topped up the family wagon today after 4.5 months... (tbh I should have done it a month ago). So easy to use. Just make sure the paint is clean.


----------

